

CocoaLove – A conference about people, not tech - parrots
http://cocoalove.org

======
atheken
I am friends with some of the folks putting this together. Now that that's out
of the way...

I am excited about the conference because I think the human factor is often
missing from software development, and one of the hardest skill-sets to learn.

In an era where frameworks and libraries are ubiquitous, understanding and
developing the right products and experiences is going to be increasingly
important. A conference that focuses on these "timeless" skills is much more
attractive to me personally than any one that is focused on a particular
technology.

Doesn't that make you feel all warm and fuzzy?

------
philipmorg
I dig the focus on smaller size & more interaction.

------
jlockfre
lol @ the headline.

It is about tech, yo.

~~~
parrots
"Not tech" as in no sessions focusing on how to maximize your CoreData
performance, or how to use Metal in your new iOS8 game. No talks that are
technical in nature.

~~~
melling
What's a good conference for mobile developers who do want to learn how to use
Metal, advanced design, etc?

~~~
parrots
Check out CocoaConf ([http://cocoaconf.com](http://cocoaconf.com)). They
travel around the country and provide many technical talks. I was at their DC
one in March and found it very educational.

